# creative Zen freezing



## bamboozle (1 Feb 2008)

About 8 months ago my creative zen froze on me, so I just presumed it was bunched left the battery die and never touched it again (and since bought a nano) however I was recently told that if it freezes it can be fixed, can anyone advise how this is done,


----------



## ClubMan (1 Feb 2008)

You'd need to post some more specific details about what exactly happened/happens.

Perhaps a firmware upgrade or restore would help?

Have you checked the _Creative _support and download pages for this device?


----------



## SuilAmhain (1 Feb 2008)

If you haven't tried already you could do a hardware reset. There should be a tiny hole on one side of the zen that you can stick a pin in. I bought my sister one for christmas and it froze. Hardware reset got it back running.

Then as Clubman suggest it is probably best to go to the creative website and search for a firmware upgrade


----------



## ClubMan (1 Feb 2008)

Yeah - sorry - I should have suggested a hard reset first. Check what impact this might have on any stored tracks/data etc.


----------



## sabre Man (2 Feb 2008)

I had the same problem. I upgraded the firmware. It still freezes sometimes but I recommend it anyway. In the meantime, a recharge and a hard reset should help.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Feb 2008)

The _Creative _support pages have info on specific problems like this affecting specific models. Maybe your one is covered there?


----------



## Lin83 (4 Feb 2008)

we've been through I think 7 zens since April 06 in my house .. my dads, sisters, and her boyfriends have all frozen been sent back to creative and replaced only for it to happen again ..repeatedly! They seem easy enough to deal with though and have replaced them without fuss everytime. My sister and her boyfriend have moved onto ipods now but my dads 3rd zen seems to be holding out!


----------



## daves (5 Feb 2008)

Happened to mine recently, took it back to where i bought it and they replaced it there and then. That was after i tried all that reset and firmware stuff.


----------



## blueshoes (6 Feb 2008)

This happened to mine and my bf fixed it for me, will ask him and report back as to how he fixed it..he used to sell them


----------



## BarneyMc (7 Feb 2008)

Mine frooze a few times soon after using it and just used the re-set function. It has been ok since then (4 weeks ago). Very disappointed with it for this reason (and battery life is poor also) :-(


----------

